# Funktionen in Arrays



## programmierer123 (26. Jan 2018)

Hallo,
wie ist das gemeint, dass Arrays Funktionen speichern können?
 // myArray[1] = myFunction;

// JavaScript variables can be objects. Arrays are special kinds of objects.
// Because of this, you can have variables of different types in the same Array.
// You can have objects in an Array. You can have functions in an Array. You can have arrays in an Array:
 // myArray[0] = Date.now;
 // myArray[1] = myFunction;
 // myArray[2] = myCars;​


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Jan 2018)

Probiers doch mal aus.

```
var myArray = [];
myArray[0] = alert; // ohne Klammern, die Funktion soll ja nicht aufgerufen werden.

myArray[0].apply(this, ['Hallo Welt']); // = alert('Hallo Welt');
```


----------



## programmierer123 (27. Jan 2018)

Warum wird hier nicht 10 zurückgegeben?

https://jsfiddle.net/22p2x9kq/3/


----------



## mrBrown (27. Jan 2018)

Weil du die Funktion ausgeben lässt, und nicht das Ergebnis dieser Funktion.
Um das Ergebnis zu bekommen, musst du sie explizit aufrufen (zb mit `array[0]()`)


----------

